# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Книга учета доходов и расходов

## Mulex

Всем доброго времени суток, помогите пожалуйста .... гл.бух кричит что нужен отчет "Книга учета доходов и расходов" ... у нас не УСН а Бух.учет 1С7.7 ... все мозги уже вынесла ... а я ума не приложу где ее брать .... ИНФОСТАТ с его конскими ценами лесом ....)

----------


## Mulex

Ребятки всем спасибо за помощь .... вот кому нужно https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6ikj/maPQQ43ht рабочая версия ... проверена на Бух.учете 7.7

----------

La_Magra (20.01.2022), upiter4848 (20.01.2020), Лапендра (03.06.2019)

----------

